# Is this a waste of money?



## CaliKush (May 14, 2007)

http://www.autodirectsave.com/prod/...uperchargers/1_PSI_Super_Charger_System/18149

Seems reasonable, but steep in price.


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

BWAHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAH.

yes. it's a waste of money. if you have to ask...


----------

